# Steam Download Fail?



## Re4dt (24. Dezember 2011)

Hey Leute,
Kurze frage kann mir das jemand erklären. Lade nur eine Spiel runter aber Steam gibt an 4 Dinge runterzuladen obwohl ich nur ein Spiel downloade. Neu Starten brachte auch nichts. 
Hab jetzt mal alle Pausieren und nur diesen einen Fortsetzen.

Greetz


----------



## turbosnake (24. Dezember 2011)

Du hast 3 angehaltene, da wird atm eh nicht geladen, also nur 1 Aktiver.


----------



## Re4dt (24. Dezember 2011)

Die hab ich angehalten. Davor liefen 4...


----------

